# Fuse Upgrades and Wheels



## Vandals (Oct 21, 2018)

I’ve got a 2020 fuse comp and wondering what changes are left that are worth making. About the only thing I haven’t done is the wheels. So far I’ve swapped out stock for the following:
-Fox 34 Rhythm 150mm
-XT 1x11 drivetrain 
-OneUp 150mm dropper (30mm longer than stock)
-Shimano Deore 6100/6120 brakes
-WTB seat
-Maxxis tires (TL) 2.6”

Are there better wheels worth swapping in? Is it worth going to 27.5+ or keep the 29’s? As you can tell I’m not exactly going for lightest weight, just trying to make it better. 

So far it’s a pretty fun bike. I’m still learning or trying to learn new skills. Just seeing if I’m missing something that will make it better.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I switched my 2019 Fuse from 27.5+ to 29. 

The difference to me is that on the plus tires, it was cushy and kind of bouncy through bumpy stuff. Kind of “lumbering” if you know what I mean. 

29 feels faster and more “precise,” if you know what I mean. I know I’m pushing a harder gear (and going faster) than before because I’m spun out in sections now that I wasn’t before, and my Strava segments have gotten faster also. 

I don’t know that one size vs the other is “better;” they’re just different. Maybe get some plus wheels and swap them out for different rides. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vandals (Oct 21, 2018)

I know that feeling. I ran 3/2.8 27.5 on my last bike. Just hard to compare them as the frames are so different. Do you think wider 29” rims would bring back some of the squish and traction of the 27.5 while keeping the precise steering?


----------



## tjkm (Jun 9, 2007)

I have a 2018 Fuse Comp Carbon and have a set of 29" wheels with 2.2 Ikons F/R. I really like the feel of the 29 wheels compared to the 27.5 / 3.0's that came stock for all around riding and endurance events. The plus wheels are fun sometimes and I feel like I can just blast through pretty much anything.

I am considering upgrading my GX 1x11 to a GX 1x12 the next time I need to replace drivetrain parts. Not sure if the $$ will be worth it though.


----------



## Vandals (Oct 21, 2018)

A 1x12 for me doesn’t do much. Not many hills here. I agree on the 3” tires for blasting over things. I found they do great on roots. That’s where I wonder how wider rims would do something similar. 

Carbon frame would be nice. I almost bought one but wanted the threaded BB.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

If you got new wheels, would they be the only set you'd run? Or would you keep both and switch them as needed?

I build lots of wheels for people that started with 27.5+ and wanted to try 29. Most end up keeping both sets, but most use the 29's as their daily drivers.


----------



## Vandals (Oct 21, 2018)

Probably keep both. I can’t see the stock wheels having a lot of resale. Either 27.5 or wider 29.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Vandals said:


> Probably keep both. I can’t see the stock wheels having a lot of resale. Either 27.5 or wider 29.



Gotcha.

One bike can have two distinctly different -- and functional -- personalities when switching from 27.5 x 3 to 29 x 2.6".

How wide of a 29 can your frame/fork fit? 2.8"?


----------



## Vandals (Oct 21, 2018)

mikesee said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> One bike can have two distinctly different -- and functional -- personalities when switching from 27.5 x 3 to 29 x 2.6".
> 
> How wide of a 29 can your frame/fork fit? 2.8"?


It looks like a 2.8 would fit. Probably help with wider front rim to spread it wider than taller.


----------



## tjkm (Jun 9, 2007)

Spot on with the above. I have my 27.5 / 3.0 wheels hanging in the garage and do ride them sometimes. Daily driver are a set of Roval Traverse, 29mm internal and I have some Ikon 2.2 /F/R. I had a another set of 29 wheels I bought from a friend, they were take off wheels from his Epic and 23mm internal. I managed to crack the rear wheel, so the Ikons came off those wheels and on to the wider wheels. I have a 2.35 Ground control and a 2.35 Fast Track ready to go on when I kill the Ikons.


----------

